
Editing text is the opposite of handling exceptions - ColinWright
http://bosker.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/on-editing-text/
======
zheng
Really interesting application of category theory, I'd love to see a nonlinear
editor with a good UI. Don't know if the general public would bite, but I
think there could be a niche market there.

As an aside, thanks @ColinWright for another high quality submission. HN needs
more of these kinds of articles.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Yes, more please! When plumbing gets uninteresting, it does my heart good to
see there are still ideas like this I have yet to wrap my brain around.
Besides HN and LtU, are there any venues that tend to attract it?

~~~
dfc
LtU?

~~~
ColinWright
Lambda the Ultimate: <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/>

------
brazzy
More accurate title: "Category theory is such a general concept that you can
find something in pretty much any field that can be modelled with it".

------
nsns
I believe that by "editing" he meant real-time "collaborative editing".

~~~
mgurlitz
It looks to me like his scheme would remove the real-time requirement. With
Google Docs you'll get unresolvable conflicts when one of the users is editing
offline or from a slow network. Recording edits in the described way enables
asynchronous conflict resolution, and changes don't have to be submitted in
real-time for everyone to get the same document.

------
jes5199
No diagrams for exceptions? The diagrams for the text-editing are great, but
of you claim that the exception-handling diagrams would look similar, you
should draw them.

Or just rename the piece "category theory and text editing" and remove all
mention of Exceptions. It would be a complete and good article without the
misleading headline.

~~~
JadeNB
My understanding of the post is that the diagrams for exceptions are literally
the same (not just close), only with the arrows reversed.

~~~
jes5199
that's not possible, because the diagrams for editing text have editing-
related words in them, and if you reversed the arrows you'd have nonsense.

------
qq66
If these are the kinds of problems that interest you, we're hiring at LiveLoop
(<http://getliveloop.com>). We put real-time collaboration inside Microsoft
Office, which is used by over 100 million people every day.

------
bitdiddle
This reminds me of PhD work of Srinivas, using sheaves for KMP style pattern
matching. It requires a bit of category theory but the core ideas are
accessible. If you google "Sheaves KMP parsing" you can find it in ps format.

